# Ukrainian Eggs



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Just learning the Ukrainian art of pysanky


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

WOW. Very impressive.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like you are just learning. It looks like you have been doing it forever. Really lovely.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

beautiful, my mom did those also, as she was Ukrainian,


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks difficult!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Doesn't look like you are just learning. It looks like you have been doing it forever. Really lovely.


I agree!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful work. Looks like a pro. 

Wonderful you are learning a new craft. 

Keep on posting -= we love it. 

hugs
marge


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous- looks like you have a knack for it- good for you!


----------



## scoobaybay (Sep 25, 2013)

Rainny said:


> Just learning the Ukrainian art of pysanky


My ex-husband's family is Ukrainian. I have tried doing this and it is not easy! I applaud you for doing so well!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Those eggs are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

OMG! That is gorgeous!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That is just one of the many things you can do.

This website has quite a few different photos/finished work to sell:
http://www.carvedeggshells.com/index.html

I got interested in etched/carved eggs before I joined KP. I'm not trying to steal your thunder...just give you more websites to order from. <G>

Two more:
http://voices.yahoo.com/how-etch-easter-eggs-ukrainian-tradition-659803.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/World-Egg/step1/Etch-the-Eggshell/

Second of the additional URL hasn't loaded...but first & second entries are beautiful! Happy pricing/looking!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Requires alot of patience and a steady hand....Your 'beginner' eggs are very good...


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow! You did a fabulous job ... and a beginner! I am Ukrainian and we (sister and I) do some eggs each year but we are still not as skilled as we would like to be. Your first eggs are very impressive! Keep at it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful..


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Your eggs are wonderful. Is the Ukrainian Museum still in NYC? They used to have beautiful items plus books and lots of post cards of eggs for design ideas, plus all the equipment & dyes. I taught teens to do this back in the 80s & 90s. Amazing results.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

I am not sure about the Ukrainian museum in NYC. I live in upstate NY but next time I visit NYC I will check into it. I took a course at my local library hosted by some Ukrainian women and am addicted.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Treat them carefully. None of mine have survived our moves.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Just learning? Doesn't look like it. They're beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful!!! I have been wanting to try this but didn't no if I could do it...


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Question...do you empty or leave the egg whole? Weight with sand before dipping or empty before warming? Clean in candlefire or the oven? I have worked with this in the past and have wondered what others choose to do. NOTHING is worse than a 3year old egg that explodes!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I love to make these, but I'm soooooo sloppy :-(


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Really nice job


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

For just learning, you are doing very well. The eggs are gorgeous!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> That is just one of the many things you can do.
> 
> This website has quite a few different photos/finished work to sell:
> http://www.carvedeggshells.com/index.html
> ...


Oh my... the carved ones are absolutely gorgeous. What talent!!! I just blew out a goose egg that was abandoned. I don't think I could ever do this with it tho. Thanks so much for sharing these sites.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rainny said:


> Just learning the Ukrainian art of pysanky


I have saved every magazine article I have found on this craft. Never been brave enough to try it tho. You did a wonderful job. Where/how did you learn to do it?


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

They are beautiful....I have to look for mine now. Thanks for reminding me this morning.

Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These are GORGEOUS!

Hazel


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

I keep the eggs whole and do not blow them out so I must be very careful not to beak them. I melt the wax off by holding it to a candle and wiping it off. Although it takes a little longer to do this, I enjoy the process


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Lovely and they don't look like beginner work!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I have always admired those eggs, yours are beautiful


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You are doing great!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I never would have dreamed I would "talk" to another gal in KY who has a Mother that was Ukrainian. Oh Yea! Maybe we are related


knitting2day said:


> beautiful, my mom did those also, as she was Ukrainian,


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh,I recognize that pattern,You have done a beautiful job!

I used to teach my students to do Pysanky in an applied arts/crafts course many years ago. We did the history of each craft, and in this case, we did the beginner pattern, then studied the symbols and their meanings. Each student designed and made an original egg and was able to explain what it's meaning was. Most made them as gifts using symbols for growth/health etc, as was needed for the recipient. I used to make them for friends who had serious illnesses, and also designed some as Christmas ornaments (off season from original intent of the craft I know!) Fertility wasn't something I was willing to get into with students in a high school! Sadly, I've lost my supplies along the way, and the source I used to buy from no longer exists. I must search some up online. I haven't done them since the internet has become an easy source for info.! Time to try again perhaps. Thanks for the nudge.

Keep it up- you clearly have a steady hand, and gift for seeing measurement!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a beautiful craft!! I've thought of trying this, but you have done better, and actually done it. LOL
Your first attempts are really good. Keep making more, and show them here.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful done.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have attempted these before. Mine didn't look anywhere near as beautiful as yours.

I admire your craftmanship.

SEA


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

are those real eggs?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

They are beautiful. My mother made dozen's of painted I am so sorry I don't have one.eggs to sell every Easter.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, they're amazing


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have always loved the Ukrainian eggs. Where are you learning how to make them?


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rainny said:


> Just learning the Ukrainian art of pysanky


Beautiful job. Love them. I would love to be able to learn this craft.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a kit froM:

http://www.hearthsong.com/easter/easter.htm?aff=8549&gclid=CPPA097t270CFfNxOgodjksA-w


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

SEA said:


> I bought a kit froM:
> 
> http://www.hearthsong.com/easter/easter.htm?aff=8549&gclid=CPPA097t270CFfNxOgodjksA-w


Thanks so much for the info. Maybe I can have some ready for next Easter. Happy Easter to you.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

I took a course at my local library hosted by some Ukrainian women. The kit and supplies are available on line at www.ukrainiangiftshop.com - its Luba's Ukrainian Easter Egg Decorating kit.


----------



## Ann2015 (Mar 3, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL work........keep up the great work ....you are talented !!!!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

